# I'm losing too much weight, what can I eat?



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't afford to lose any weight as am 13 and tall for my age and considered underweight already. Mum has tried to eleminate certain foods and Dairy is def. one I find difficult to tolorate. I eat soya ice cream and use soya mild in cereals. But she has always found it difficult with wheat as I eat packed lunches at shcool (too much sauce and butter on everything or too spicy) and need the bread for fuel> I've also become quite fussy about what will eat as have had ibs since very little and effects me every day. Live on white bread and peanut butter mostly. She has just taken chips off the menu too cause she thinks too greasy. Don't blame her, the loo tends to be a bit of a mess every morning. and she is only giving me cooked veg, peeled fruit, fish and chicken. But I have started to feel like l'm losing weight so what should I eat and what can I eat that will keep up the calories?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Make sure you eating your good fats.Oilves, Oilve oil, coconuts, coconut oil, avacodos, nuts, butter. Cut back on all the high processed complex carbohydrates.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

You could try eating brown rice rice cakes and add a good amount of almond butter to the top. When you buy peanut butter make sure to buy organic a good brand is Maranatha. Maranatha also makes almond butter and should be easier on your stomach.You could try a protein shake. I use brown rice protein and almond milk. Plus if you cant handle dairy almond milk might be good for you. If you can eat fruits your lucky b\c certain fruits are packed full of calories like dates, apples, figs. If your having trouble after consuming fruits or veggies limiting how much you eat of them could be helpful.Ask your mom if she can make you some ibs friendly cookies. Snacking on them all day would add up calories. If your mom cooks you fish make sure it is not a bigger predator fish b\c it will be higher in mercury and could cause stomach problems. Hopefully she cooks it in organic free ranged chicken brooth and not butter or margine. What kind of white bread do you eat b\c regular wonder bread isn't going to help?


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

Never tried Almond Milk/butter, will get mum to buy them next time at the shops. Will find out about cookies too. Will have a search on this forum for some recipies we could try. I think the bread is just the regular Hovis we have in the UK. Fish is either salmon, haddock or cod. Thanks for the advice, its good to have someone in the know to chat to.


----------



## luckotheirish (Jul 16, 2009)

i read in my ibs book that heavy cream is a good thing to add to things for the extra calories and fat. I was worried because I am lacose intolerant, but they said that there is very little lactose in heavy cream. so I add it to my lactose free milk and cheerios in the morning.


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never liked the consistency of cream. But I do like soya milk with my cereal and swedish glace soya ice cream is delicious.


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

I've got the same problem - I'm having trouble eating enough calories. Fats seem to make things worse, so I've resorted to eating lots of plain pasta. I'll make a big pot of pasta in the evening and spend the next day eating eating some with every meal.


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi PandoraAre you still struggling to put weight on? I am the same, too thin. But I am concerned that my inability to put on weight is because I am not absorbing food properly. This might be due to a disease called "coeliac" or "celiac" which is caused by body's extremely adverse response to wheat. So all the bread and pasta would not be beneficial at all. Has anyone tested you for this, and could you also be definicient in some nutrients alongside it? A blood test will help find that out.


----------



## julianaraymondo (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,I have just joined this group. Still suffering & was also losing a lot of weight, however after about 2 years I discovered a GREAT remedy to the diarrheoa and would love to share it with anyone that was as severely affected as myself. That is to by the powdered ARROWROOT. I use it 3 times a day after every meal. You can buy it at supermarkets next to the home baking things. I use 2 heaped teaspoons 3 times a day. You have to cook it (like you would thicken with cornflour). I make a large cup of organic peppermint tea, put 6 heaped teaspoons arrowroot in a saucepan & mix with enough water to make a runny paste- add the peppermint tea & slowly bring to the boil, stirring constantly until it goes jelly like and clear. I divide this into 3 containers. You can make it with anything you prefer, juice if tolerated etc. There was actually a small trial of 11 people (you can google it) and some dropped out because it constipated them - brilliant!! If you try it, don't be disappointed if the next day you are no different, it took a few days to kick in and seems to have an accumulative effect - the trial was for 3 months. I couldn't really live without it. This really has changed my life and enabled me to stop all medication from my Gp. I have now turned to probiotics also (Align & Dr Mercolas also - cautiously optimistic). All the best to you!


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I second the suggestion to incorporate more good fats in your diet. That is assuming that you can tolerate it. I've gone from 175lbs to 138Lbs in a matter of 2 years. Being diligent in consuming more "good" fats has helped me gain 8 pound in less than two months . Olive oil, Avocado, grape seed oil, nuts and there oils. These are also low residue foods. They'll leave very little feces in the colon. For me that's a plus. But were all different. Don't forget to ingest nutrient either. A good multivitamin should be considered. Good luck.


----------

